# How the heck do most people go to multiple conventions a year?



## LuxerHusku (Apr 15, 2017)

Last week, I joined in FWA. It is currently my second convention in total with FWA of last year. Now that the con is over, I've been hearing conversation to conversation about other people who planned/booked a trip to somewhere far away for a few cons.

This confuses me. I always wondered how could anyone afford to visit so many conventions a year. Do they work at high paying jobs or what? Cause traveling and booking is gonna cost a lot, but these guys made it look like it wasn't a big deal.

So, how do you guys do it? I'm very curious.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2017)

1. Money, can never have enough of it
2. Transportation, having your own car is extremely handy
3. Free time, plan ahead in coordination with your employer
4. Timing between cons/meetups. Some overlap nicely
5. ????
6. Profit
7. You murder a couple of children
8. Drop someone from a helicopter
9. Points 5-8 are lies. Point 9 is pointless


----------



## LuxerHusku (Apr 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 1. Money, can never have enough of it
> 2. Transportation, your own car is handy
> 3. Free time, plan ahead in coordination with your employer
> 4. Timing between cons/meetups. Some overlap nicely
> ...


I'm just worried about the important stuff like bills for example. Not to mention groceries and etc. 

As for travelling, I meant by air. I never traveled by air before but I heard it was kinda pricey, is that true?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2017)

LuxerHusku said:


> I'm just worried about the important stuff like bills for example. Not to mention groceries and etc.
> 
> As for travelling, I meant by air. I never traveled by air before but I heard it was kinda pricey, is that true?


Going by air can be expensive, depending on when you buy it, and what con you're going to. 

As for food/drinks, etc, you often end up eating out. Money is for some, not a problem. Some get together and rent a room or two together, usually around 5-10 people, to reduce costs. Also have a place where you can buy groceries and make food from a local grocery store.


----------



## random_furry (Apr 15, 2017)

LuxerHusku said:


> Last week, I joined in FWA. It is currently my second convention in total with FWA of last year. Now that the con is over, I've been hearing conversation to conversation about other people who planned/booked a trip to somewhere far away for a few cons.
> 
> This confuses me. I always wondered how could anyone afford to visit so many conventions a year. Do they work at high paying jobs or what? Cause traveling and booking is gonna cost a lot, but these guys made it look like it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> So, how do you guys do it? I'm very curious.


Damn... I was just reading about incomes on IARP... But i can't seem to find it... It basicaly shows that the furries who do go to cons are reasonably well-off (ranges from 20k-100k+per year) and fursuiters would be in the higher bracket, so it's not that strange to see people go to multiple.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 15, 2017)

Lots of attendees are adults who still live at home and don't pay rent. (money problem solved)
Many don't have careers, steady jobs or other 40 hr/week obligations. (time problem solved)
Both of these are related, obviously, either because they're younger or disabled. (which explains a lot; they're furries afterall)
And then there are those who make cons/art _into_ their job career and attend out of obligation or convenience.


----------



## random_furry (Apr 15, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Lots of attendees are adults who still live at home and don't pay rent. (money problem solved)
> Many don't have careers, steady jobs or other 40 hr/week obligations. (time problem solved)
> Both of these are related, obviously, either because they're younger or disabled. (which explains a lot; they're furries afterall)
> And then there are those who make cons/art _into_ their job career and attend out of obligation or convenience.


Unsteady jobs+basement dweller = money + freetime? That doesn't seem to add up... But the fact that many have part-time jobs/obligations is most likely true... And it seems that there are lots of students in the fandom , these are most likely going to attend multiple cons due to the fact that it's not their money, and they have holidays...


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 15, 2017)

Personally I make a budget plan... I write out all the expenses that will be expected, it's also kinda necessary in most my situations because I prefer to do vending which will create and pays for expenses. I make a list of prices and expected income and determine when bills are paid and how much to put away with each paycheck. It's basically the only way to go if you don't have lumps somes of money. Just lots of prepartion.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 8. Drop someone from a helicopter








Gyazo - 11806c7973b55e93ed98a7f51cece4d6.png


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2017)

Trust funds and wealthy parents?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Gyazo - 11806c7973b55e93ed98a7f51cece4d6.png


Bungee jump from a helicopter? At 10k feet? Without a parachute? 10/10 I like to live dangerous too. :3


----------



## brian577 (Apr 20, 2017)

Ashwolves5 said:


> Personally I make a budget plan... I write out all the expenses that will be expected, it's also kinda necessary in most my situations because I prefer to do vending which will create and pays for expenses. I make a list of prices and expected income and determine when bills are paid and how much to put away with each paycheck. It's basically the only way to go if you don't have lumps somes of money. Just lots of prepartion.



More or less, you save, you budget, it's not that complicated.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2017)

Maybe the furry fandom is their only hobby so they have lots of monies.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 20, 2017)

Financial self discipline, reliable budgeting, gainful employment, ride/room sharing. There are all sorts of ways to make traveling and event attendance affordable.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 20, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Financial self discipline, reliable budgeting, gainful employment, ride/room sharing. There are all sorts of ways to make traveling and event attendance affordable.


Fursuiting and excessive con attending in general don't go along that well with financial self discipline and reliable budgeting, if being honest .u.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 20, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Fursuiting and excessive con attending in general don't go along that well with financial self discipline and reliable budgeting, if being honest .u.


They can be viable if you exercise your restraint elsewhere. But yeah, there are better things to spend your cash on.


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (May 8, 2017)

It depends on the person.
Personally, I still live at home with a good job and enough time on my hands


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Trust funds and wealthy parents?



yes... and a lot of frequent flyer miles.


----------



## O'Snap (May 16, 2017)

I just work a bunch. I so far this year have made it to Star Wars Celebration in Florida, Planet Comic Con in Kansas City, and Anime STL in St. Louis. I have plans to go to Indy Pop Con in Indiana in July. Not sure what else I am going to make. It helps that I am centralized in the USA and I don't mind driving.


----------

